# Melon plant leaves & flowers safe?



## Jabuticaba (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, all! Just wondering if the flowers and leaves of the following are safe, for Hermann's torts?

Watermelon
Cantaloupe
Honeydew
Zucchini
Cucumbers

Thanks! 




May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## pfara (Sep 14, 2014)

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=624
http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=637

I would say they are safe to feed occasionally as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 14, 2014)

If you are meaning safe in that it's ok to grow them in the enclosure, absolutely. I can't say I would really waste time feeding them as part of the tortoises' actual diet though.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 14, 2014)

pfara said:


> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=624
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=637
> 
> I would say they are safe to feed occasionally as part of a varied diet.


Thanks, Alma! Funny, I had looked at the website and it kept saying nothing found. It must not like my Canadian typing accent.


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 14, 2014)

The leaves were good for tortoises (thats what I remember). I currently have melon, cucumber, zucchini, lettuce, and parsley seeds. I have 3 mulberry plant, 1 opuntia cactus, purslane, and dandelion growing!


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know about the melon leaves, but all of the squash leaves and blooms are great tortoise food, and can offer good shade at the same time in an outdoor pen. I grow pumpkin, cuc, yellow squash, zuch, and a bunch of others just for the leaves to feed out. I also plant them heavily in hatchling sunning enclosures because it holds in humidity, offers great shade and shelter and they can eat all they want.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 14, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> The leaves were good for tortoises (thats what I remember). I currently have melon, cucumber, zucchini, lettuce, and parsley seeds. I have 3 mulberry plant, 1 opuntia cactus, purslane, and dandelion growing!


Sounds like you're all set for winter. I collected a few seeds (plantains, dandelion, mallow) and will be potting some of my garden plants. I have a few pansies, iceplants, coleuses, and mallow. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 14, 2014)

Tom said:


> I don't know about the melon leaves, but all of the squash leaves and blooms are great tortoise food, and can offer good shade at the same time in an outdoor pen. I grow pumpkin, cuc, yellow squash, zuch, and a bunch of others just for the leaves to feed out. I also plant them heavily in hatchling sunning enclosures because it holds in humidity, offers great shade and shelter and they can eat all they want.


Good to know! Thank you! I'm planning for winter and thought I'd try cantaloupe. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 14, 2014)

Jabuticaba said:


> Sounds like you're all set for winter. I collected a few seeds (plantains, dandelion, mallow) and will be potting some of my garden plants. I have a few pansies, iceplants, coleuses, and mallow.
> 
> 
> May
> ...


What winter? Plants thrive in our winter  Not kidding. Winter here is very pleasant. I have never ever seen freezing temps in the city I live in, it reaches freezing on top of the mountain


----------

